# First race 109miles 11.5k feet climbing



## Madridmikey (May 5, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I've been getting into cycling this year and have been following this forum for a while now, learning a lot and the time has come to ask for some advice!

I've got my first race coming up in a month. It's 173km and has four big climbs which amount to 3516 metres (so 108 miles with 11535 feet of climbing). I'll post the graphic below

http://www.asociaciondeciclismoabulense.com/Pages/Modals/PlanoAltimetria.aspx

My goal is to get into the 'silver' category. This means doing the race in 6:30 with an average speed of 16.7mph. 

At the moment the average speed I get on my own up and down mountains and that I think I could maintain for the ride is a mph or so short of that. 

Do you think that, if I get myself in a group that is going at my target pace I'll be able to hit it because of the effect of others setting the pace and drafting off them? Indeed, do you think that you get much of a benefit being behind someone on a mountain at all (is it not the case of either having it in the legs or not?). Any thoughts?

In terms of prep I've been doing a long, mountainous ride at the weekend (60-90miles), I cycle to work every day (12.5 miles there and back) and I go spinning two or three times per week. I push myself as hard as I can in the spinning classes and push hard to work and back unless I'm tired in which case I take it easy and treat it as a recovery ride. 

The bike I ride is aluminium/carbon forks and is ten years old, though it's in good nick. At some point I will invest in a carbon bike, though I don't know how much difference dropping down from, say 22lbs to 17lbs will make...a lot of people talk about the comfort of carbon over long rides, but I'm not too bothered about that...it's whether it will make me climb (significantly) faster that I want to know!

One more thing...is it true that a chain gets loose every few thousand miles and that you should get a new one to keep things tight? My chain's got maybe 2000 miles on. Should I fit a new one before the race?

Thanks in advance for any thoughts that anyone has.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

That's a hell of a race to pick as your first. But it looks more like a cyclotourism/Gran Fondo thing than an actual road race. I don't think 6:30 is unreasonable, but if you've never done anything like this before, I think you should concentrate on finishing or finishing strong rather than trying to achieve some artificial goal. If you have never done events like this before, it's really easy to get caught up in staying with a group that is going harder than you normally would, and then find yourself dropped and spent with 30 miles to go. So get into groups, but make sure you monitor yourself. Don't be afraid to let them go if the pace is too high. There should be plenty of people to work with who want to go your pace. And always ride the climbs at your own pace. Just because you hit the bottom of the climb with a group doesn't mean you have to stay with them.

Years ago, I was riding in Colorado, up Lizard Head Pass, and I had formed a good group of about 10 riders. We were working well together and absolutely flying up that road. It felt good, but the road was getting steeper, and I knew I couldn't keep up the pace. So I pulled out and let them go. A few miles up the road, I rode past all of them, sitting on both sides of the road, completely wasted. I knew I had made the right call. I finished that ride really strong, and well ahead of all of those guys. Don't be brave, and don't be a martyr. You have to know your limits.


----------



## Madridmikey (May 5, 2011)

Thanks very much for the advice! I'm sure it will be invaluable. I know I'll be tempted to start quickly and I'll definitely bear in mind what you said.

I actually had my first taste of 'racing' at the weekend when I overtook a couple of guys on a mountain whilst training. They didn't take kindly to being overtaken, got in behind me and then attacked themselves towards the end. I kept up with one of them then attacked him back...absolutely great fun. More exciting than riding out on your own. Obviously this ride is not really about attacking though...

Thanks again buddy. Any thoughts on the benefits of a carbon bike (maybe losing 5lbs in weight) for a ride like this? I'm not expecting it to turn me into Marco Pantani, but in the mountains I ride up I seem to be the only one on a bike that's not made out of carbon!


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

A 5 lb lighter bike (that's a lot!) will help a little. But not that much... maybe as much as 5 minutes. But not riding smart can have you finishing an hour or more later than you could have.

I've done a bunch of rides (and real races) like this. For your first one go extra easy on the first few mountains. If you are feeling good you can work a little harder on the last one. For my first (Markleeville Death Ride) I set a low heart rate limit for the first of five passes and increased it for each pass. That helped me avoid trying to keep up with faster riders early on, and allowed me to finish.

Eating and drinking are very important, as is getting enough electrolytes. Unfortunately everyone has different electrolyte needs and they also vary quite a bit with ambient temperature. So you have to experiment and see what works for you.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

You're lucky. Last weekend we had one that was about the same altitude, but in less than half that distance. 

Eating, drinking and not overdoing it early. Be sure you do some longer rides before the race to build comfort with the effort. Have fun. If you're relaxed it will go a long way.


----------



## Madridmikey (May 5, 2011)

Thanks again guys, I appreciate the thoughts. I'll definitely remember to take it easy early on (though the first of the four mountains is pretty easy and there's plenty of descent down to the second climb). I've been getting the hang of how much to eat and taking plenty of energy drinks on board. Over here in Spain there's something called 'turron' which is basically nuts held together with a sugary nougatish mix: absolutely calorific and great for cycling! Plenty of gels and cereal bars too...

I'm going to do a century with some big climbs tomorrow then next weekend I'm going to do the actual ride on my own and see how I do. That will leave two weekends free before the ride (on June 5th) and I guess I'll do a 100mile ride on each of those two, before taking it very easy five days or so before the ride. Could be worth throwing in a 50 mile ride in the middle of each of the weeks in addition to the spinning and cycling to work I reckon? The furthest I've done so far this year was 92miles (a lot of 80 mile rides too) and I finished with something left in the tank, so hopefully this training load will be ok.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

The advice on 'pacing' yourself for the early part of the ride...that is good. At almost any event like you mention, lots of the riders start off like Alberto Contador and finish like....the Lantern Rouge. It may be difficult to resist the urge to jump on the back of faster riders as they go past, but you WILL be catching and passing many of them in the later miles of your Fondo..

If your stated goal is important to you, you might want to figure out some time-checks for yourself. Go over the route plan with your calculator, then note some time goals and bring them along with you. Be aware that your average speed may get a bit lower at the end of your event even if you do pace yourself well at the beginning...

I have found that 'concentration' is very important to maintaining the best possible average speed in long timed events.

Keeping focused on 'turning the cranks'. Carrying all possible speed and creating momentum as you transition from downhill to uphill..Continuing your effort as you cross a summit and begin the descent...Keeping in mind that coasting or easing off, just because you have 'conquered' a climb or turned out of a strong headwind section...That will cost you time, for no real reason other than 'habit' and because everyone else seems to do that. 

A bit of extra effort as you crest a climb, that will put you at high speed sooner...You will cover more ground more quickly...you can recover when you are 'spun out' descending at top speed.

Have fun, that is the important thing.


----------



## Madridmikey (May 5, 2011)

Thanks! Speaking of Spanish cyclists, Carlos Sastre is coming along to ride in the race (not compete as such of course). They try to get a few pros along every year to raise awareness of the event. I was thinking of asking Carlos if he wanted to be my lead-out man for the sprint 

I actually did the ride yesterday to practice. Took it very slow at the start (partly because I had started too early and descending the first mountain in the shade was agony: absolutely freezing) and sped up a bit for the middle section. I was tired by the end, but by no means dead.

It took 7hours20 and as I said the aim for the event itself is 6:30. I'm going to do it again the week before (seven days is plenty to recover, right?) and push myself harder to see what I get. Also to see that I can push harder at the start and not fade too much at the end...


----------



## vkmbt7 (May 29, 2011)

I vary the type of intervals; next I'll do hill repeats thena fter that tabata intervals. There's no reason to do 3hr rides to train for a 45 minute cross race, although I do longer rides, but mostly for fun.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

Seven days might be enough time to recover, but keep in mind that it takes 2 weeks for a workout to leave you stronger. So it will hurt your taper not help your preparation. If I were you, I'd not ride the full length but maybe ride some key portions of it at race pace.


----------



## Madridmikey (May 5, 2011)

Thanks dgeesaman. Did 70 of the 110 miles and went faster this time. Feeling good. I wasn't knackered at the end which must be a good sign.

Also, a nice little tax refund came in last week which has gone on a new bike! Focus Cayo 2 for €1439 which is $2070. Not bad I think, very stiff, ultrega except for FSA brakes. So I think riding that bad boy up the mountain will be easier than my 10 year-old aliminium bike! 

Thanks for all the advice everyone.


----------



## mikeyc38 (Sep 8, 2011)

Madridmikey, so any feedback on the new bike compared to your old one?


----------

